# Hashimoto's and LDL cholesterol



## Alyssa726 (Mar 10, 2017)

What is the connection between LDL cholesterol and Hashimoto's? It looks like a lot of people with Hashimoto's have pretty high LDL... why? and is it weird if mine is low or very low? Mine has been pretty close to normal lately, just curious and can't find a lot of info. Thanks!

My LDL

Jan '17 - 61 (0-99)

Jan '16 - 62 (80-130)

Dec '14 - 35 (80-130)

Nov '13 - 53 (0-99)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

"Your body needs thyroid hormones to make cholesterol and to get rid of the cholesterol it doesn't need. When thyroid hormone levels are low (hypothyroidism), your body doesn't break down and remove LDL cholesterol as efficiently as usual. LDL cholesterol can then build up in your blood.

Thyroid hormone levels don't have to be very high to increase cholesterol. Even people with mildly low thyroid levels, called subclinical hypothyroidism, can have higher than normal LDL cholesterol. A study in The Journal of Clinical Endocrinology and Metabolism (JCEM) found that high TSH levels alone can directly raise cholesterol levels, even if thyroid hormone levels aren't high."

http://www.healthline.com/health/thyroid-issues-and-cholesterol#ThyroidandCholesterol5

Just remember that Hashi' effect people differently. Just because you have Hashi's doesn't mean you HAVE to have high cholesterol.

Hyperthyroidism has the opposite effect on cholesterol. It causes cholesterol levels to drop to abnormally low levels.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I have found that LDL and HDL levels along with total cholesterol levels change depending on whether I am properly medicated or hypo.

My levels go higher when I am hypo.


----------



## missjulesdid (May 15, 2016)

My HDL is 58 and LDL 75 with VLDL of 19 that's a 1.3 ratio...... so my lipid panel puts me at lowest risk. fortunately I don't think for me my thyroid is affecting my lipids.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

I have mild dyslipidemia. But, I'm euthyroid and pretty well medicated with 100mcg. I think it's related more so to my weight and diet. All those PBJs last year and the fried chicken wings this semester...


----------

